# pricing for lifeime



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Bring back lifetime service at point of sale. (cause right now im not biting). Also at reasonable price.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Videodrome said:


> Bring back lifetime service at point of sale. (cause right now im not biting). Also at reasonable price.


lifetime is still there, but new name and higher priced


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Videodrome said:


> Bring back lifetime service at point of sale. (cause right now im not biting). Also at reasonable price.


Don't know what you are looking for but is you are a current TiVo owner you should be able to buy a Roamio Pro with all in/lifetime for $600 or a Bolt with all in/lifetime for $700. Call TiVo and ask.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

He wants Tivo to be more like Priceline.com.


----------

